# ogr store fronts order? assembly update 3-29-2019



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm asking about an order I placed over a week ago still not shipped so anyone here in past ordered from them and taken this long to ship? I asked them and got a email saying really busy and so now its been a week to the day and no shipping emails.
lastly anyone here have another source I can use in future as I'm used to ordering it and within a few days it ships or am I being unreasonable?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

EB, Harry Hieke does building facades, lots of them. Many choices.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

thanks PTC but I was thinking on lines of ordering the building fronts as is or is that what you meant?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes, probably about 1/2" thick, but the facades are very detailed. Just a possible option for you.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

You should ask this question on their forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

M.B. Klein (ModelTrainStuff.com) Stocks and Sells all the Ameritowne Store Fronts. They always provide same-day shipping as their standard practice.

Emile


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Craignor said:


> You should ask this question on their forum.


 I would but seeing I sent a email to ogr and was told they were busy and give them time but to me a week later it should have shipped already but then maybe not.
I just don't want to upset the apple cart so to speak.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

TheBigCrabCake thank you nice to know same day shipped if ordered prior to usps or ups pickup.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC you mention harry H. a lot here is there an online website to view?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Just do a search and you will find him. I think he goes by "All Things O-Gauge".


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

EB, is this what you mean????? 

View attachment 481310


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC yep that would be it in a cart so to speak lol. next time I need something I'll ask here first as prefer to have it shipped in a day or two after ordering must be getting impatient in my senior days


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have ordered Ameritown building kits and building fronts directly from OGR a few times. I don’t recall how long it took for them to ship, but a week or so doesn’t sound out of the question.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

How did you pay? And was your account charged?


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Pingman said:


> How did you pay? And was your account charged?


CC and been billed since last Monday


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Harry - EverythingOScale

He has a lot and they are usually pretty big. He can do in a kit or assembled.


OGR - I thought that Steve Nelson had started handling this for them. Try calling Korber Models or MrMuffins Trains and ask.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

hmmm so now I wonder if order forwarded to Mr Muffin?

on negative what a way to run a webstore if Muffins trains doing this for ogr it would have been nice if ogr said please order from this vendor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

And the beat goes on. This just gets better and better.

But wait, it's PC time.

View attachment 481362


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC you forgot a drink of choice to go with the PC!


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I sent an email inquiry to Muffins trains I looked on his website seems all he shows is the ogr/ameri-town building kits but nothing on just the building fronts that's odd!

will await a response from them see where that leads to


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I bought building kits some years ago direct from OGR and recall that it took about a week. I also bought some from them at York.
In both cases some walls or fronts were severely warped. After a phone call they were replaced rather quickly. I also bought separate walls and fronts.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a reply from muffins trains saying to email storeogaugerr so am assuming that's right back to OGR itself not sure will wait on that reply.
left part of email out on purpose but that is the bulk of it.

seeing time difference doubt a reply until Monday.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

PTC I found harry's website, in my haste to post should have been specific I only need the fronts/rear walls not a pre-made ready to go kit form store front of 3-4 stories and so on.
but thanks anyways


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

well finally received word from someone at OGR apologizing for not getting my order out sooner and will ship this week.
also for those thinking MR Muffins enterprises does all of OGR buildings orders not true as they sent me back to an ogr email name and in within today's email reply a link to ogr's web store! 
not sure but think muffins trains sells kits and or assembled kits as I did see a link to amer-town on his website so you can deduce it from there forward.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

empire builder said:


> finally received word from someone at OGR apologizing for not getting my order out sooner and will ship *this week*.


This Week!?! Wow, That's great customer service!?!

View attachment 482186


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2019)

Very funny, Emile. 

They are just too busy editing and deleting.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

TheBigCrabCake thanks for the laugh and actually he was the one over week and a half ago that did say they were busy and neede3d time to get them shipped!!


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

on a happy note the order from OGR did ship today via usps. and did it come from OGR itself or??

I went and used tracking number and its at an atlanta,in sort facility so I thought is korber models in that town/state yep sure is so now I'm asking myself if one orders from OGR for ameri-town buildings do they in turn forward or? that order to korber models or is someone that handles the ogr webstore orders actually in atlanta,in and ships it from there! I am so confused as to where these are actually sold and shipped from the only positive on this sale is my C card actually billed from OGR its the only consistent thing about this entire transaction.

this really fits


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Atlanta is probably an airline distribution point.
When I got mine they were sent from the town OGR is in.
That was several years ago and things could be different now.
See what address is on the package when you get it and let us know. Please.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

It may ship from what is known as a fulfillment center. Basically, that's a business with a warehouse stocked with merchandise from third parties. For a fee, they store the inventory for their customers; pull it; pack it; and, ship it for their customers.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Pingman said:


> It may ship from what is known as a fulfillment center. Basically, that's a business with a warehouse stocked with merchandise from third parties. For a fee, they store the inventory for their customers; pull it; pack it; and, ship it for their customers.


In the retail industry, it's called "Drop shipping".


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Empire Builder - 

Not to throw a wrench in your plans, but a mild warning. When they arrive and you use them, if you can without making them too thick, you may wish to mount them on 1/2 or 3/4 exterior grade (heavy duty anyway) plywood with small screws holding them down near the corners or reall tough glue holding them to the plywood, before using them as building fronts. It will keep them from warping.

For many years I had building fronts on two wall sides of my layout, as well as complete buildings on the layout, all using OGR's AmeriTown building fronts (and sides, and backs, and roofs). About 25% of them ultimately warped badly, and I gradually had to remove them. ended up removeing all of them. I have none left. 

If any of the pieces you receive are the least "bowed" now - usually they bow by the top roof line edge and bottom edge bowing outward - it will only get worse with time - very very slowly. Ultimately some of my fronts bowed by half an inch. Warming them to around 160 to 190 deg in an oven and flattening them works to a certain extent in flattening them out.

If you get bowed fronts, my experience is that OGR will replace them with new, but I had several initially flat ones eventually bow anyway.


----------



## PDDMI (Oct 25, 2015)

From a previous EB post: that order to korber models or is someone that handles the ogr webstore orders actually in atlanta,in and ships it from there!

Just as a FYI...If it is coming from Atlanta, Indiana, then that is the current location of Mr. Muffins too...its a pretty small rural town in central Indiana.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the reason I star making my own buildings.
lack of QC and real details.

Andre.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

AG216 said:


> This is the reason I star making my own buildings.
> lack of QC and real details.
> 
> Andre.


Yeah, your buildings are better Andre.

Not sure if you sell building fronts. You might think about some - a lot of people need them.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

as promised I would update all on what happens after order placed on the OGR WebStore!
I woke up at 1:30 am with a knee ache and Charlie horse in the other! seeing I'm up figured I'd send an email to Alan Arnold direct and get the non 3rd party information on this. He did reply very nicely and said they had previously alerted all on ogr forum and at York show of this change for the ameritown buildings. and it goes like this

you submit an order to ogr's webstore from there is forwarded to Mr Muffins/Korber Models in Atlanta,In he or ? fills the order and ships it out for ogr as apparently the other company that was doing it had issues so a change to Mr Muffins ensued.

I did not reply but thought to myself for those newcomers that order from them a simple message stating your order is placed here but is filled and shipped by Korber Models in Atlanta,In so if an issue like mine arises where I did fall through a crack and they meaning korber models apologized for this issue I was having they would know whom to contact directly to see what happened.

I'm not mad or anything but I at least now know how it works! but to me wouldn't it make more sense to have you directed to order directly from korber models and then he or? in turn could at a determined time settle up money wise and eliminate this issue all together? or do I not understand businesses doing business?


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Lee I made a frame work of 5/8" thick plywood so that each front straddled a common vertical run and would glue the fronts to that so I would have an open area to add lighting with a solid removable back board to gain access to fix things that happen to go poof at times.
I have had at least 30 building fronts some pre painted and will have to see if any have warped they are sitting in a desk drawer at this time.
I appreciate the heads up and will watch these next ones coming in mail tomorrow the ones I have now are a good 8-10 years old!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2019)

Korber and Mr. Muffin are one in the same. Steve purchased Korber Models.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Yeah, your buildings are better Andre.
> 
> Not sure if you sell building fronts. You might think about some - a lot of people need them.


Yes. Andre will make fronts. At least he did a few years ago for me. I just had to contact him here and by email. I needed something just a few inches deep. River Leaf made the fronts and I added 5mm luan sides and backs. 

But I also like the Ameritown kits/fronts. Haven’t had any problems so far with warping.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

For all I know the warping could be something caused by the environment on my layout. It is only partially heated and air conditioned due to being in an attic. Temp swings from the high forties to the mid 80s during extreme weather outside, and probably big shifts in humidity. that said I had no trouble with any other buildings, even foamboard/cardstock buildings.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I need input from those that are experienced in cutting ameri-town and or resign [sp] buildings can I use a table saw to cut the tops off also to square the bottoms and sides just a tad?

I hear most here discuss Andre products can you share a website or?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have cut the OGR sidewalks with a razor knife and with an Exacto knife. I don’t think I would try a table saw. The plastic might shatter and/or get caught and go flying. I would try a razor saw if you have to trim the brick building fronts. The plastic can be sanded or filed to smooth it after the cut.

Andre’s website link is on post 34.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys for the nice comments!

if you need front only please contact me for a quote.

Andre.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Andre is an MTF member who jumped into our pool when many others who also offered products or services to our hobby did not. Took a lot of courage at the time. 

He makes a terrific product and we all should support him as much as we can.* Given a choice, buy from Andre.*


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Andre is first class. His buildings are fantastic and he will add custom things if you want. We have a number of his buildings.

You will enjoy doing business with him... now if only we can entice him back to York. My grandsons always wanted to see Mr Andre first. He gave away the best candy.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

well seems someone erred on how many were actually needed so will have to order 7 more of the window building walls to complete the 2 1/3rd story height I had planned for.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Lee I see what you mean about these fronts warping in my case self inflicted from heat from cutting blade!


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

AG216 thank you for posting your website link I have it bookmarked for future use!

I beleive you do kits but do you do just the building fronts as well or?


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

empire builder said:


> AG216 thank you for posting your website link I have it bookmarked for future use!
> 
> I beleive you do kits but do you do just the building fronts as well or?


Hi,
of course! everything can be custom in our kits.

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bill Webb said:


> Andre is first class. His buildings are fantastic and he will add custom things if you want. We have a number of his buildings.
> 
> You will enjoy doing business with him... now if only we can entice him back to York. My grandsons always wanted to see Mr Andre first. He gave away the best candy.


Send Him my warms regards. I hope to meet him and you anytime soon.

Andre.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Andre is an MTF member who jumped into our pool when many others who also offered products or services to our hobby did not. Took a lot of courage at the time.
> 
> He makes a terrific product and we all should support him as much as we can.* Given a choice, buy from Andre.*


Thank Brian!
AG.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

empire builder said:


> Lee I see what you mean about these fronts warping in my case self inflicted from heat from cutting blade!


Heating, and or time, seems to warp them. I found that going slowly when I use the bandsaw - just avoiding any heat build up, is the best way to cut them cleanly and precisely. I just move it through the blade edge very slowly.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

been quite awhile since this topic started! I learned a lot so far in that a table saw will cut the ameri-town store fronts but with issues being at first and during cutting them the blade likes to grab them so a very strong arm to hold in place while feeding it.

if I had a bandsaw with a larger table with a rip fence I believe it would be a better way to cut/trim them. as to sanding the saw cuts trial and error tried by hand but had issues keeping it straight and true so bought a harbor freight 6inch disc/4x36 inch belt sander better but need to purchase some 320/400 grit sand paper for it but did work but used 150 grit belt was to course but at least the joints were straight and even.

next gluing I purchased plastruct plastic weld and the bondene glue as well as a model car cement neither of the plastruct glues held them well and once the 23 inch tall by 34 1/2 inch wide building was together the seams popped apart so I resorted to the car model glue by model master they no longer come apart!

I made a small wood frame and used a 3/16 inch thick plywood as a back for it I screwed the plywood back and glued and screwed the wood frame to sidewalls of the large building and this has stiffened the entire assembly very nicely. I painted the wood frame and plywood on the inside a flat black as the building is only 2 5/8 inches deep. have it painted exterior a brown but my artistic wife/tammie decided she wanted an alternating color of a reddish color and then the brown and so will only do one set of 3 story fronts in red and see if tammie likes the look before doing the rest.

Lee as to warping you are correct I had a few fronts that were warped out of the package but we had a warm week so let them sit it sun and cook most of the day and then assembled them this worked well.
I also learned how to use the break apart feature built into these fronts as I discovered a hand saw to cut the side area of molded in grove aided in breaking them apart easier and took minimal pressure for them to easily snap apart.

after painting them all I need to do is lay clear plastic window material and let tammie decide the windows to be non lighted and blacken them out and glue into place and then add some lighting am going to use the led strip lights will try one set at first to see how well it does and where another set needs placed. 
I have a great respect for those that are more experienced than I am in creating buildings and model making in general. I have included a picture of the building as it is now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Ambitious project, EB. It looks good and I like the new color. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Andre. Your products look great. Very realistic. I am about to scratch build and dry fit some structures for our future layout. After looking at your products list I see there are some that will fit in very nicely. Well done and great pricing as well.

Cheers,

Gary.:appl:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking fronts. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

EB that looks fantastic. I cant wait to see more of it.

Also I have bought 3 building from Andre in the past. I plan on buying more in the future.


----------

